
China targets Google in crackdown on pornography - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/01/05/international/i022808S45.DTL&tsp=1
======
tokenadult
"The central government has blocked access to many Web sites it considers
subversive or too political, including The New York Times' Web site on Dec.
19. It was unblocked a couple days later and remained open Monday."

I wonder how many political sites will be swept up in the campaign against
Internet pornography?

